# Empire Army Update Imminent (Now with new GW Teaser Video)



## All_Is_Dust (Aug 21, 2011)

From beasts of War. Sorry if this is a repeat, I didn't see it anywhere.

"That’s right guys, all you WHFB Empire players will be stoked to know that the next army update will belong to you!

The next White Dwarf has a new Karl Franz model and a Empire Wizard mounted on a two-headed griffon.

There’s a War Altar and new knightly orders too… does that make you go weak at the knees?

What do you think?

UPDATE: We’re hearing that an Glass Lens Weapon (Ala Archimedes) is on the cards as well. – If so will this include some kind of clear perspex component like in the Necron kits?"

http://www.beastsofwar.com/groups/w...ic/empire-army-update-immanent-have-your-say/

MadCowCrazy: Added GWs new Empire video


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Sounds good. 

It was pretty much expected that Empire would be next and it's been talked about for ages but it's good to hear some more solid rumours. I'm looking forward to some new knights - both models and recosted stats. The lens models sounds like an interesting idea too but the wizard on gryphon seems a bit weird, may as well paint a bullseye on his forehead.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well this has been rumoured for a while but i dont remember any actual units being named, but its beastsofwar so best taken with a pinch until we see photos. Im hoping for new knights everything else will just be gravy,i love the empire though its not that long since the army was revamped so a new army book would be out of character this soon and other armies realy need some love


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Yeah.. its been rumored for a while this one, but theres been nothing for months about it now until this. Theres no other rumours about any other WFB amry comming out or being redone any time soon, so I'll tend to believe this... unless we're gonna get blindsided with something surprising again Ala LOTR.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

I hope it's true but I'm not going to get my hopes up too much. My poor Empire army has been on the shelf since 8th came out, haven't played much Fantasy since then. It would be nice if I could have an Empire army that looks as cool as my Ogres have become.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

From digging around on a few sites in last hour or so it seems some more rumours are trickling through.

Most of these are from warhammer-empire.com

State troops are getting a universal point increase - this is assumed to be because they'll be coming with better armour as standard and maybe better stats

3 different war alters 2 in rare choices, one mount - Different points costs for each meaning they'll all do different stuff

Robin Cruddace is writing/has written the book - there's a lot of backlash about this with people throwing around words like 'imbalanced' and 'beat myself to death with the hard back rule book'

Release date of 7th April - sounds fairly likely from everything else being said

Knights are a focal point (as they should be) with more detail going into the different sects.

That's all I've stolen


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

How pissed off is Bretonnia right now??


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

moshpiler said:


> How pissed off is Bretonnia right now??


Very.


----------



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

It will definitely be interesting but I'm on the fence about building up my Empire force. However, I would like some new models for the troops. The state troops and handgunners I find especially bland at the moment.


----------



## NíckUK (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm not sure if this means anything but I've noticed something in the background of a picture on the GW website.










In the above image on the sign it says Bretonnia. Does this hint towards Bretonnia are currently being done and may be released soon?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I really would like to think so, although not holding out too much hope. GW seem to have been balancing out the magical armies with their last re-releases (VC, TK, Ogres) would be nice to have a new unit or two though


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

If you look under it though, the next one down is Naggaroth... and I'd not think Dark Elves would be getting done again so soon.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I seriously doubt GW would spend money on custom made signage for visitors to direct them to the exact part of the design studio where new armies are being developed considering there clandestine approach to rumours and new releases


----------



## NíckUK (Apr 6, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> I seriously doubt GW would spend money on custom made signage for visitors to direct them to the exact part of the design studio where new armies are being developed considering there clandestine approach to rumours and new releases


Good point, I thought along similar lines but I wasn't sure if that picture was taken in a part of the studio where visitors usually go. Wondered why they needed to sign post Bretonnia anyway though..


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

NíckUK said:


> Good point, I thought along similar lines but I wasn't sure if that picture was taken in a part of the studio where visitors usually go. Wondered why they needed to sign post Bretonnia anyway though..


i imagine its the name of the "waiting" room :biggrin:


on a serious note, if its anything like the large companies i have worked for its likely to be a meeting/training room, they are often named after company specific terms. I used to work for Tesco and our training room was called "the tesco value beans room" .


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Lets face it Bretonnia is probably what the call the claening cupboard


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Ratvan said:


> Lets face it Bretonnia is probably what the call the claening cupboard


the toilets are called "the Squats" :biggrin:


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

that pictures looks like its taken just inside the web/show area. i went to GW and saw a sign exactly the same but for SoM, and that came out about 2 months later so i think its legit.


> I seriously doubt GW would spend money on custom made signage for visitors to direct them to the exact part of the design studio where new armies are being developed considering there clandestine approach to rumours and new releases





> Good point, I thought along similar lines but I wasn't sure if that picture was taken in a part of the studio where visitors usually go. Wondered why they needed to sign post Bretonnia anyway though..


yes, that area isnt usually open to the public

khrone


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

Fantasy was the last system updated (Vampires). Doesn't it seem like it should be a 40K codex release? I've only been in the hobby for like 3 years, but it seems to me that GW alternates pretty religiously between a Fantasy & 40K army release.

Could just be my wishful thinking since the VC release in January didn't get me playing Fantasy again (even after sinking $250 for new crap)


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp?pid=2000056-gws

Confirmed then. 31st of march is actually really fast!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

yay! whoop  hopefully they dont ruin in


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

A week early to throw people off the scent! genius!...

Whoever did the voiceover should definitely not do any voice acting though. Sounds like 1/4 epic warrior 3/4 phone stalker.

But seriously, this sucks, I had a whole plan ready to be able to afford the army book and some new models based on the 7th as the release date 

Always find a way to complain


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

Have heard apparently,
Demi griffin knights
The usual big dual kit
Plastic war altar (although I reckon that is the big dual kit)
Plastic karl franz on griffin
There must be other stuff, the knights and state troopers could really do with an update!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Uh wait a second. Would that not make the day after April 1st? I would hate for everyone to get worked up over this release and then find out it was all a big joke.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Doesn't someone usually have a german copy of WD to confirm rumours like this by the 26th of the month?

I was thinking it's a bit weird them releasing on the 31st considering they usually showcase in WD for a week before the release as a big hype up advert but this is going against that.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

31st will be when they are previewed and go on advanced order, not the release date.
release date likely to be 7th or 14th which is slap bang in the middle of easter holidays ,which means loads of youngsters with Easter cash,after all Jesus died for our sins and rose from the dead so we could all have chocolate eggs .


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

And plastic soldiers


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

this does mean may has been freed up for something like Necron second wave


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I am almost wondering if a demon release is around the corner as well since there's a bunch of pretty demonic looking guys in that trailer....


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Stolen from warseer apparantly a store's order sheet

7th of April, new stuff
Empire Army book 33 EUR
Karl Franz on Death Claw 1 fig. plastic 43 EUR
Empire Celestial Hurricanium/Luminark of Hish 1 fig. plastic 39 EUR (no clue what it is but I guess something like the new VC thingymagic)
Empire Demigryph Knights 3 fig. plastic 43 EUR
Captain plastic 1 fig. 10,5 EU
Engineer plastic 10,5 EUR
Volkar on war altar plastic 1 fig 39 EUR
witch hunter 1 fig resin 13 EUR
Markus Wolfhart 1 fig resin 13 EUR
Empire amber wizard 1 fig resin splash release 13 EUR
Warrior priest 1 fig resin 13 eur

Kind of excited about the witch hunter....big hats are always a good thing


Edit: Oh and it actually looks like there are NO core or special releases, just repackaged old figures which imo sucks donkey balls because the state troops and knights really need an update


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I didnt expect knights or core troops to change to be honest, the hand gunners,state troops,flagellents,pistoleers and archers were all pretty new, the knights on the other hand are shite, they suck donkey balls, the horses are almost 20 years old this year. 

Plus to be honest the human army who should be knight heavy hasnt had any love for such a long time, so i can see GW thinking.

Either way would like to see some photos of the new stuff.


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

Turnip86 said:


> 7th of April, new stuff
> Empire Army book 33 EUR
> Karl Franz on Death Claw 1 fig. plastic 43 EUR
> Empire Celestial Hurricanium/Luminark of Hish 1 fig. plastic 39 EUR (no clue what it is but I guess something like the new VC thingymagic)
> ...


Yet a another price hike of at least £2.50. Wasn't the vc book only £25, now this one and all the other releases are more pricey. 

If it gets any worse I will have to quit the hobby as I can no longer afford the minis, its been out of my price range for so long and it just keeps getting worse.


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> ...the knights on the other hand ...the horses are almost 20 years old this year.


The copyright date I have on one of those barded horses is 1991 - they're already more than 20 years old!


Lord Rahl said:


> Yet a another price hike of at least £2.50. Wasn't the vc book only £25


The VC book is £25/32,5 EUR. At 33 EUR it's a portent of a bit of rounding up of the prices, but not a convincing sign of the price moving from £25.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

misfratz said:


> The copyright date I have on one of those barded horses is 1991 - they're already more than 20 years old!The VC book is £25/32,5 EUR. At 33 EUR it's a portent of a bit of rounding up of the prices, but not a convincing sign of the price moving from £25.


shit i have been in this hobby a long time, already over 20 years old!

the empire army book tends to be thicker than other army books so it could in theory come in slightly more expensive, but until we see the UK prices no need to worry about it.


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> the empire army book tends to be thicker than other army books so it could in theory come in slightly more expensive, but until we see the UK prices no need to worry about it.


I know GW don't stick to precedents, but the Orc and Goblin hardback book is longer than the others but the same price. My point is only that the price is virtually identical to the last book - the difference is only 50 Euro-cents. It's no cause for alarm.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

misfratz said:


> I know GW don't stick to precedents, but the Orc and Goblin hardback book is longer than the others but the same price. My point is only that the price is virtually identical to the last book - the difference is only 50 Euro-cents. It's no cause for alarm.


very true, cant wait to get my mits on a hard back empire army book,its like a dream come true


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lord Rahl said:


> Yet a another price hike of at least £2.50. Wasn't the vc book only £25, now this one and all the other releases are more pricey.
> 
> If it gets any worse I will have to quit the hobby as I can no longer afford the minis, its been out of my price range for so long and it just keeps getting worse.


From what I've heard the Euro exchange price GW use is a bit out and ends up costing more than it should. So the book _should_ be £25

I'm sat around waiting for the lesson I'm teaching at 2 hoping someone's got their hands on WD today and is about to post pics. All so I can be disappointed when I see the demi-gryph riders and the witch hunters tiny tiny hat.


EDIT: More stolen info:




> Empire Army Book (ideal Premium/Hobby Account new release product) - Released 7th April
> • 96p Full colour, Hardback Army Book.
> • Essential guide to the Empire army including background, new rules, Army List, artwork and miniature gallery.
> • Every Character and Unit in the Army Book is available to buy!
> ...


2 things that stick out - 'EVERY MODEL IN THE BOOK IS AVAILABLE TO BUY' this is surely a first for a long time and...

CAVALRY HALBERDS for demigryphs, sounds... pointy


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

Turnip86 said:


> I'm sat around...hoping someone's got their hands on WD today and is about to post pics. All so I can be disappointed when I see the demi-gryph riders and the witch hunters tiny tiny hat.


I'm mostly interested in the two plastic characters and whatever weird contraption they've devised to justify a large plastic kit for the wizards.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Turnip86 said:


> 2 things that stick out - 'EVERY MODEL IN THE BOOK IS AVAILABLE TO BUY' this is surely a first for a long time and...


The empire is the poster boy for fantasy, it has loads of plastics, far more than any other army maybe bar Orcs (the other poster boyz) and its range has always been pretty complete. 
that said i think alot of the hard backed fantasy armies have been complete upon release? i could be wrong but i think army gaps are getting fewer and fewer these days. Maybe the odd model or character are yet to be done but still not huge glaring gaps like in the past.

was hoping for some kislev units ,but maybe we will see them come along from FW later on?


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah I guess I got over excited and by long time obviously meant since January >.>

Kinda forgot fantasy is mostly a complete range but then again I haven't seen the VC book but I did a review of the OK book so should have known that one. If you compare it to 40k, however, then a full range available to buy is pretty awesome. 

Also empire will be the first army you can make complete from plastic thanks to all the new lord and hero options.


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> The empire is the poster boy for fantasy, it has loads of plastics, far more than any other army maybe bar Orcs (the other poster boyz)


I did a count on this recently. I counted plastic characters as a plastic set. With the six new kits The Empire will have by far the most plastic kits in Fantasy with 19 - second only to Space Marines.

Orcs & Goblins are indeed next, with 15 kits (though one of these is the shared Giant kit). Then it is Vampire Counts (14 kits).

I made a scatter plot which is somewhere about, where I plotted number of plastic kits against release date. As you'd expect, in general, the newer the army book the more plastic kits an army has, and this relationship is strong for about half the armies.

The armies that stand out are in three groups:

The newer armies: Tomb Kings and Ogre Kingdoms have younger model ranges, so they have fewer plastic kits then you would expect.

The favoured two: High Elves and The Empire have way more plastic kits then you'd expect given the age of their army books (though the Empire may come into line with this release).

The forgotten trio: Dwarfs, Wood Elves and Bretonnia have been neglected for so long, that a simple regression would predict they'd have no plastic kits at all.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

Am I the only one who is a bit disapointed with this news? I mean the last Codex / Army book released was a Fantasy book.... In my 3 years in the hobby I'm pretty confident that GW has maintained a WHFB > WH40K > WHFB > WH40K release schedule...

I play VC in fantasy & the new book has inspired me to drop $250, and play exactly 0 games. I've been eagerly awaiting news that the next book would be CSM / BT / DA since February...


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

clever handle said:


> Am I the only one who is a bit disapointed with this news? I mean the last Codex / Army book released was a Fantasy book.... In my 3 years in the hobby I'm pretty confident that GW has maintained a WHFB > WH40K > WHFB > WH40K release schedule...
> 
> I play VC in fantasy & the new book has inspired me to drop $250, and play exactly 0 games. I've been eagerly awaiting news that the next book would be CSM / BT / DA since February...


We know that 6th edition for 40K is imminent. In all my years in the hobby (20 this summer) I know that the people who have often complained most are those who have received a new army book just before a new edition of the core rules is released.

It seems reasonable to me to let Fantasy sit in the spotlight this spring, and then have a couple of 40K codices in a row in the beginning of 6th edition 40K.

GW have a range of about 30 army books/codices for Fantasy and 40K combined, with rules that support a total of more than 200 different plastic kits. I think it's nit-picking to complain about the timing of the release of a fraction of this range. You shouldn't let it bother you.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

there are a few tournaments in May / June in my area & was hoping for a new Chaos book to bring to them.

I just can't get excited about ANYTHING fantasy related


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

clever handle said:


> Am I the only one who is a bit disapointed with this news? I mean the last Codex / Army book released was a Fantasy book.... In my 3 years in the hobby I'm pretty confident that GW has maintained a WHFB > WH40K > WHFB > WH40K release schedule...
> 
> I play VC in fantasy & the new book has inspired me to drop $250, and play exactly 0 games. I've been eagerly awaiting news that the next book would be CSM / BT / DA since February...


Don't forget that 40k just got a second wave release for their dogs and bugs.

Huzah for the Empire!


----------



## ExtraCrew (Jan 22, 2012)

40k will own the second half of the year, so no worries about them. Which is good id hate to have a big army like chaos get new book which is made for this edition with the new edition in mind. Id rather wait longer get a new rule book then have chaos be the next book made for that edition. 

As for dogs and bugs, that all should of been out awhile ago. The lawsuit that GW was in prevented it.

As an Empire player, I may be bias as to the release dates.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

clever handle said:


> Am I the only one who is a bit disapointed with this news? I mean the last Codex / Army book released was a Fantasy book.... In my 3 years in the hobby I'm pretty confident that GW has maintained a WHFB > WH40K > WHFB > WH40K release schedule...
> 
> I play VC in fantasy & the new book has inspired me to drop $250, and play exactly 0 games. I've been eagerly awaiting news that the next book would be CSM / BT / DA since February...


we got a new wave of nids and SW stuff this month (edit: last month, maybe? because this month was the paints, right? I'm a little confused...), so logically, april will be a fantasy release (obviously the empire) and then may will be 40k (chaos marines, if what I've read is to be believed)


----------

